# OPTICAL COMPARATORS Lufkin / Micro Vu - $125 (santa cruz, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 2, 2020)

OPTICAL COMPARATORS Lufkin / Micro Vu - tools - by owner - sale
					

2 optical comparators one Micro Vu 12" and one Lufkin 10" probably made by Micro Vu. The 10" works...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 2, 2020)

Another I’m glad is far away. That Lufkin would have me scratchin’ my head to figure out and I’d be in over my head, again.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd bet we have a member in Santa Cruz who'd be willing to enable you.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 2, 2020)

Man that stuff never comes up for sale around here.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 2, 2020)

I don’t have the room and never used one. But I learned so much when I ran onto a deal on a good stereo microscope. Wanna know why a tool doesn’t cut good? Wanna know which direction grinds better with a smooth edge? A lupe helps and jeweler visors really help,  but a microscope really is the final word. I can only think a comparator has got to be even better. They come up often in LA and SF, but never that cheap and in the case of the Lufkin, in that nice of shape. Although I have no idea what it would take to get the light working for all I know it could be really expensive.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 2, 2020)

Crikey, I see these things on auctions around here (Minneapolis area) what seems like all the time.  I think some of them the auction houses have practically given away.  Then again, I have also seen numerous items go for $3 less than new, unless I include a Grizzly wood shaper that went for $200 more than new (not kidding).


----------

